# Close??.....Maybe!



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

We bought this kiko/boer nanny on Oct. 24 2012. Her name is sunshine. The guy we got her from kept her in the same pen with his Billy so assumed she was bred when we got her. She in the last few weeks has suddenly "blew up" and her udders are slowly but surely starting to get bigger. Her backside is very swollen and buldging. I haven't noticed any discharge.She is very skittish and will allow me to feel her ligaments only when she is eating. They feel alot more loose than our other girls but they are still there. So I'm thinking maybe we will FINALLY get a sweet baby (or maybe 2) the end of Feb or around the first of March. What does everyone think? We are new goat parents!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I say around 2 weeks. Her "pooch" will get a really open look to it and udder may or may not fill a good bit more before she has them. Discharge, well, she may or may not have it right before....


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

What should I have on hand just in case of any complains? We have a friend who has raised goats for many years who never touches them. He lets them do their thing on their own but I've read on here so much about how important it is to make sure they get adequate colostrum during the first few hours and Lauri syrup and all kinds of vitamins and minerals. And if mom doesn't nurse don't use replacers use whole cows milk and this and that....sorry I'm on new goat mommy over load!! Lol I'm just worried I won't know what to do if something goes wrong :\


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Complications* and kayro* syrup


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My guess is 2 or 3 weeks. What is Lauri syrup?
The best thing you can do is just be patient (can I preach to the choir here as I wait for a football team to rock out of a huge doe any year now)
Most of the time does do just fine & kids are up rooting for the teat in no time.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I feed a good quality alfalfa hay and grain for goats. Give her a cd&t vacc ASAP, and a dose of selenium/vit e gel (both from Jeffers). 

Make sure and have iodine and dental floss (to tie umbilical cords), molasses (to add to water after birth), and calcium drench never hurts (follow label instructions).

For possible emergency: a tube for tube feeding (Jeffers), colostrum replacer, fortified vit b complex, penn g or combi pen, dextrose, corn oil, lubricant, and a kid nipple or two.

I would deworm mom with valbazen ASAP after birth to help with post preg worm overload. 

Honestly, I RARELY have to intervene and I almost never have issues. They are great about doing everything wo interference. I would have these things on hand just in case though. Better safe than sorry.

Most important: a big bottle of wine for yourself once it is all over!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ogfabby you're my new best friend! THANKS SO MUCH 
I think its safe to say you've done this once or twice!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

No problem!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunshine has some discharge going on today. think this may be her plug?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunshine on 2.18.13


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

See how her tail is over to the right side? That is what all my does tail did when their ligs were gone. The reason is the ligs are gone so there is nothing there to hold the tail up straight. Have you noticed if her tail is always like that or just happened?

 Make sure you have if you can get them OB gloves for livestock. I had them JUST IN CASE, I had to go in, otherwise you have to run in, get warm soapy clean water to wash your hands off to make sure they are clean.

 I always have a nasal Aspirator on hand (like you get from the hospital for a newborn baby), it is great to help suck the fluids out of their mouths and nose. I always did it but it is not necessary. Just helps to clear things out.

 I stopped the dental floss, it was more work than it was worth, I would hold the babies umbilical cord next to their body, and with he longer cord, put it between my thumb and index finger and with my nail shred the cord, then dip it in like Iodine if you have it or betadine. I did the betadine for three day just because it is not as strong as iodine. 

 I always have Nutra Drench on hand for the babies when they are born. It is just a great source of vitamins they need.

 Lots of towels. I went to Good Will and bought them so I did not spend much.


 Molasses for molasses water for after mom kids. She will need the sugar for all the extra hard work she just did, and it helps with the milk production.
 Really it is not hard, and remember we are here for you.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

2.19.13


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Other than more discharge and her udders getting bigger she seems to be the same. Her ligs have felt the same for about a week now. They are alot further apart (i guess maybe not as tight) as my other girls but i can most definitely still feel them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Should be soon though


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

When should i put her in a stall by herself? Its pretty cold here (high 45 today). Or should I just put her up in a stall at night and let her out in the mornings? The barn its a pretty good ways from the house. I have twin babies of my own so I can only go check on her a few times during the day. I just would hate for her to go into labor outside the barn and the baby freeze if something went wrong. We also have foxes and coyotes like crazy around our property. I want to eventually get a LGD but am iffy about it being around my kids. I won't own a pet I can't fully trust around my kids. I've heard they (regardless of the breed) tend to be aggressive.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If it were me I would put her in the stall....just since you can't be out there as often. It won't hurt her for sure.
I had twins too ....14 years ago. They were both 7lbs 2 oz. at birth. Boy and a girl...I don't know if you have seen the thread, but I looked like Cosmo


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you put a baby Monitor in the barn so you can hear if she starts to go into labor? Don't know if it is to far away. 
I would for sure put her in a stall at night. I noticed her udder really is fuller in the last picture you posted. She is getting closer for sure.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

yes i for sure feel cosmo&rsquo;s pain! I had a boy and girl also! They just turned 1 in dec. Boy was 6 even and my little girl was 5.4. They were 4 mins apart....i made it to 37 weeks. I know i was miserable i can't even imagine them being any bigger!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

the barn is about 400 or 500 yards from the house. A baby monitor won't reach


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

boyd59 said:


> When should i put her in a stall by herself? Its pretty cold here (high 45 today). I want to eventually get a LGD but am iffy about it being around my kids. I won't own a pet I can't fully trust around my kids. I've heard they (regardless of the breed) tend to be aggressive.


I can honestly say every LGD I have met or owned ( Pyrs, Maremma, Boerboels & Karakachans have been great with kids!

A properly bred Boerboel will guard her family, human & animal & get super attached to family, almost too much!

The reason we chose Karas is mostly the fact that they love their humans but prefer to be with their animals (Boerboels like to try n get in the house. Ours let my grankids climb all over her by 8 months they were trying to ride her! The thought of hurting one of us (or any kid) I doubt ever crossed her mind)


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sunshine is in her stall with new hay fresh water and a bowl full of feed. Just a waiting game now i guess.....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you read the "Does Code of Honor"? Basically, she won't kid till you are pulling your hair out. Pretty doe and she's making a great udder. 
Good luck! Safe kidding.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

LOL, DI said it- code of honor. I have a smaller FF who's udder isn't super duper full, but her ligaments went from squishy yesterday to I can't feel much of anything today. Guess I too will be watching. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys I'm trying to convince myself i don't care when she has it! Maybe i can fool her anyway lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Born 2.22.13
All 3 are doing great!
Sunshine is a GREAT mommy!!


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> The reason is the ligs are gone so there is nothing there to hold the tail up straight.


What are the ligs???? How can it be gone?


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

the_newbie said:


> What are the ligs???? How can it be gone?


Ligs are the ligaments located in the goats back side. They don't really leave but they stretch and become mushy, thet loosen up when the kids are close to being born. I have a picture of where you can find them
When they are gone, you will not be able to feel them at all. Sometimes you feel them, but faintly on smaller goats (pygmys, nigerian dwarves, ect.). The picture I have is of my Pygmy goat's the night before the morning she had them. They are almost gone in the pic. Her's didn't completely leave but you really had to search for them when she began pushing. She had 4 Saturday! It was so exciting it was hers and mines first kidding! Anyway, then they are gone you will almost be able to put your fingers around where you could feel them before. Her tail may also flip to the right side because when they lose their ligs, they lose conteol of their tails


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

This ia a picture of her tail.


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

Can you prevent it from happening? Does it happen to every doe thats going to kid? I have a LaMancha and she a show goat and I don't know if the judge will take points away if her tail isn't the way its suppose to be.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

No you can't prevent it.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

mine haven't had theres flip and it won't last forever. Once there ligs tighten again it will go back to normal


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

It goes back to normal after birth. It is just a way their body prepares for birth  a humans hips move, while a goat loses their ligaments. It can't be prevented. It HAS to happen in order for birth to take place, but a few weeks after birth everything will go back to normal. No worries, your goat will be fine.


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ohh okay sorrry I am like really new to alot of stuff.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

that's alright everyone has to start sometime::


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats to Sunshine and babies!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

If you rase the LGD in your house with the kids for a year and then turn it out to the barn it will see your family as part of the herd and protect you with its life. My mom breeds marammas and i own one too great dogs sweet and very loving! But the thing os you cant yell at it like a normal dog. They hold grudges.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

sarahmoffatt said:


> If you rase the LGD in your house with the kids for a year and then turn it out to the barn it will see your family as part of the herd and protect you with its life. My mom breeds marammas and i own one too great dogs sweet and very loving! But the thing os you cant yell at it like a normal dog. They hold grudges.


That is exactly what I needed to know! I was afraid if we intervened to much he wouldn't be a good guard dog with the live stock and more of just a big pet. I had rather him be both lol but was uncertain. Thank you!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on the babies, they are adorable!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Congrats on the babies, they are adorable!


Thank you!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Did you have your babies yet?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nope. Not yet


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Those are some big babies! Congratulations they are beautiful.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

goat luver 101 said:


> Those are some big babies! Congratulations they are beautiful.


Thanks! Sunshine did a great job! I haven't had to do a thing. She is a great mama =)


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you have pictures of you Kids? I would like to see them.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Can I just say I love this site!! We have a Nigerian Dwarf doe who also was kept with the billy so when we got her in early Dec assumed she was going to kid.. Her belly and utters look just like yours... So thank you for sharing.. I will be on the look out for all the signs..


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

katie said:


> Do you have pictures of you Kids? I would like to see them.


I haven't gotten any since the day they were born. I'll try to take a few today =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats


----------

